# Spray Vid



## RH

Please read my intro here before you watch my video. I've never been in the habit of documenting my work but am trying to do more of this lately. This is NOT a video to teach anyone how to spray. I am simply sharing. In fact, I feel more like a kid turning in his homework for grading. 

In reviewing the vid for posting I noticed I angle the gun a bit much and will be more attentive to that next time. This is exactly why PT makes me a better painter, I would never have recorded myself otherwise. 

Feel free to offer any constructive criticism, though I don't need to tell anyone here that.


----------



## Mike's QP

Do you backroll anything after you spray it? Get a wand with a swivel and learn how to use it you will never want to take it off.


----------



## RH

Mike's QP said:


> Do you backroll anything after you spray it? Get a wand with a swivel and learn how to use it you will never want to take it off.


I should have mentioned this is the dregs of the paint industry. I get $220 for the 3 bedroom TH you see here. So no I don't backroll here. Anywhere else and I would. Also being a color match I keep it just off of the carpet, which is always cleaned or replaced after I leave.


----------



## Bender

Umm
You're not wearing whites?

:jester:


----------



## mpminter

I don't wear whites either. I don't like how they fit, although I've been thinking about getting a pair of those Armed Work Wear pants everyone has been talking about. Anyway, nice vid! It takes guts to post a spraying video on this site...


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> Umm
> You're not wearing whites?
> 
> :jester:


That's it? I'm relieved!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

I find it faster to take off switch plate covers and shove a little paper in there than to mask them off. On interiors, I put hardware in a large ziplock bag and tape it to the window of each room.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I have never spray a wall like that, I always spray from top to bottom 2 coats wet on wet


----------



## RH

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have never spray a wall like that, I always spray from top to bottom 2 coats wet on wet


I agree it's unconventional. However prepping the carpet is unreasonable considering the expectations at this complex. Hence, the upside down gun. 

Also being same color repaints I can put it on thinner than normal so runs are less of an issue where the vertical spray patterns meet the horizontal spray patterns.


----------



## johnpaint

Not the worst I have seen, at least you didn't wear the gun out on one wall like the last guy.If you are going to go back and forth all the way, get a wand and you can keep doing it instead of the double up of paint that you got when you changed to vertical. When you release the trigger you always need to tilt your gun away a little. This action will feather the laps together.
I have been spraying for years and I always try to get better at this, it's one of the most fun things I do.


----------



## aaron61

Why is your sprayer working so hard? Is it clogged?


----------



## RH

aaron61 said:


> Why is your sprayer working so hard? Is it clogged?


Nice ears, for one it's a 395 so if you're used to a bigger pump it cycles much more. I'm also bad about cleaning my filters so it's quite possible. It's also right next to the camera.

I've considered getting a larger pump but every time I haul this thing up 3 flights in 100 degree weather I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## JoseyWales

damn..get a spray extension and save your back.


----------



## johnpaint

Well at least he wants to get better, some of these guy's think they are the best and that's it.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

Personally, even for cheap apartment repaints, I would rather roll with an eighteen, and use a six inch mini for most of the cutting. Its very, very fast, and why be around all that overspray?


----------



## 6126

mpminter said:


> I don't wear whites either. I don't like how they fit,


Just start eating more ice cream. Before ya know it, they will fit perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## RH

It is fast but not as fast as the sprayer. I bring in a few drops for certain areas, mask as needed and wipe down counters before I leave. These units are all about speed, as long as there is no visible overspray on cabinets, hardware, vinyl or countertops it's ok. Everything gets cleaned afterwards anyway.

Also, about the extension, I'm concerned about being accurate cutting in against the carpet from a distance. If anyone has a link to a good video of someone using an extension with a swivel head please post it.


----------



## aaron61

You don't need no stinkin extension.


----------



## JoseyWales

aaron61 said:


> You don't need no stinkin extension.


Yeah it's better to have your head buried in a cloud of overspray...Saving your back is for wimps!

And I'm talking about a 1',18" or 2' extension.

This guy does some good videos.


----------



## RH

Thanks for the vid Josey but I still don't see how that would work in my situation. I'm not going to take the time to mask 1,000 l ft of carpet every apartment.


----------



## JoseyWales

Gibberish45 said:


> Thanks for the vid Josey but I still don't see how that would work in my situation. I'm not going to take the time to mask 1,000 l ft of carpet every apartment.



You can't seriously be spray painting walls in apartments...Sorry I assumed that was new construction...Whatever method you spray with I'd cover every sq inch of the carpet,appliances windows,etc...That's too much prep time for an apartment..Just cut and roll the sucka.


----------



## RH

JoseyWales said:


> You can't seriously be spray painting walls in apartments...Sorry I assumed that was new construction...Whatever method you spray with I'd cover every sq inch of the carpet,appliances windows,etc...That's too much prep time for an apartment..Just cut and roll the sucka.


Just to keep a little dust off of dingy carpet that's gonna get cleaned anyway? Sorry my friend but we have to agree to disagree here. If it was navy blue berber I'd be doing it differently but I've never had an issue this way and it's standard in my area unless they're high end units.


----------



## Workaholic

I got to agree with the extension as well. 

Even for a 395 it sounds over worked.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Only time I've used a tip extension it started spitting. Por que?


----------



## RH

no se....


----------



## johnpaint

JoseyWales said:


> Yeah it's better to have your head buried in a cloud of overspray...Saving your back is for wimps!
> 
> And I'm talking about a 1',18" or 2' extension.
> 
> This guy does some good videos.
> 
> Spraying a garage door - YouTube


 See this in not very good either, all the joints in the middle will be covered ok , but the the panel joints at the top and bottom will have holidays in them.


----------



## RH

Damn John, not very good EITHER? I'm hurt  How would you spray an apartment wall where the carpet is not being replaced but you don't have the time to protect it?

I do appreciate your input though. I can't think of anything I do so well I can't get better at it.


----------



## johnpaint

Gibberish45 said:


> Damn John, not very good EITHER? I'm hurt  How would you spray an apartment wall where the carpet is not being replaced but you don't have the time to protect it?
> 
> I do appreciate your input though. I can't think of anything I do so well I can't get better at it.


I'm sorry man I said that wrong, You did ok, I've seen worse. Someone posted one the other day I guess I was thinking of. If you ever get a chance to watch a commercial paint sprayer, take it all in and learn from him.


----------



## RH

johnpaint said:


> I'm sorry man I said that wrong, You did ok, I've seen worse. Someone posted one the other day I guess I was thinking of. If you ever get a chance to watch a commercial paint sprayer, take it all in and learn from him.


Funny I'm meeting a former SW rep who works for a very reputable paint company here in Richmond as an estimator tomorrow. Mostly to shoot the chit but I'm going to bring up the fact that I'm available and ready to learn if they'll have me for a few days. 

The more I hang out here the more I wish I had waited longer to jump into the contracting world. It's too late to become an employee again for me but I can still learn from more experienced painters.

And you still didn't tell me how you would approach my particular situation  The conventional top to bottom doesn't work for this. Has no one here ever sprayed any other way?


----------



## JoseyWales

johnpaint said:


> See this in not very good either, all the joints in the middle will be covered ok , but the the panel joints at the top and bottom will have holidays in them.


That is incorrect..I just did a garage door that way and it was flawless.


----------



## johnpaint

Gibberish45 said:


> Funny I'm meeting a former SW rep who works for a very reputable paint company here in Richmond as an estimator tomorrow. Mostly to shoot the chit but I'm going to bring up the fact that I'm available and ready to learn if they'll have me for a few days.
> 
> The more I hang out here the more I wish I had waited longer to jump into the contracting world. It's too late to become an employee again for me but I can still learn from more experienced painters.
> 
> And you still didn't tell me how you would approach my particular situation  The conventional top to bottom doesn't work for this. Has no one here ever sprayed any other way?


 It just takes time, you will see, but do that, find a very good sprayer and just watch him for hour.


----------



## Scraper

Keep plugging away Gibberish. Every time you will get better. I have a 395 also. I use it mostly for fences, decks, cabinet doors, front doors, dental molding, etc. Up to now its been mostly repaints in occupied homes therefore no need for spraying on my part. I'm trying to get in with a property mgt. company and the prices for painting whole houses they pay -I will have to start spraying more to make decent money and this is a newer aspect for me. I feel comfortable enough spraying but I would never put a video up YET, so kudos to you! 
Also, I have never used an extension wand, So please keep posted when/if you try it.


----------



## RH

Thank you. I have been spraying for 5 years now and being better than the other apartment painters in my area doesn't mean much around here :no:

It's like jumping from a high school team to the NFL.

Anyway, I would love to spray up and down like "a pro" so I didn't have to kill my back. (I have an extension for ceilings.) But no one here is able to tell me a better way to spray these walls without protecting a mile of carpet every day. On a good day I'm painting 3 or 4 of these townhouses by myself.


----------



## Workaholic

Scraper said:


> Also, I have never used an extension wand, So please keep posted when/if you try it.


Extensions even short ones are good because they save on your back and knees.


----------



## Scraper

Workaholic said:


> Extensions even short ones are good because they save on your back and knees.


"Lightbulb" Same thing as never rolling w/out ext pole. even for 8'. Some things I just dont think about till the aha moment-- Geesh!! Been messing around with that sprayer for 6 years on and off. Time to make it go to work and not keep it as some kind of paint-shrine!!!!!
:bangin:


----------



## robladd

Gibberish45 the biggest thing I see is your not getting 50% over lap on your passes.

Idaho painters on U tube has a few videos that are pretty good. His 50% over lap is very good..

Your 395 sounds like its working harder than it should.

Were you using a 517 or 617 in that video?

I am interested in what kind of paint you were using and what filters you had in the pump and gun.

Can you let us know? Thank You. Rob


----------



## Bender

Gibberish45 said:


> Thank you. I have been spraying for 5 years now and being better than the other apartment painters in my area doesn't mean much around here :no:
> 
> It's like jumping from a high school team to the NFL.
> 
> Anyway, I would love to spray up and down like "a pro" so I didn't have to kill my back. (I have an extension for ceilings.) But no one here is able to tell me a better way to spray these walls without protecting a mile of carpet every day. On a good day I'm painting 3 or 4 of these townhouses by myself.


What about the base? Is it wall paint as well?


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> What about the base? Is it wall paint as well?



Yup. 

Rob, I'm spraying provantage flat it's a Porter product and it's dirt cheap. The filters are standard Graco replacements for a 395, not off brand or anything. Not sure what you're asking but if I recall the gun filter is a 60 mesh (?) Anyway I'm sure they're clogged to hell but I wasn't spraying today. Tomorrow I'll clean it out.


----------



## robladd

When I did apartments I had a helper we used 2 pumps.

The property management company would change out the carpet and vinyl floors.

My helper would spackle and sand walls, doors and jambs. Cut in windows and shower tubs and mask door knobs.

I would spray flat on everything ceilings, walls doors and jambs.

When the flat dried we would sand kitchen, bathrooms and doors and jambs.

Then I would spray enamel on kitchens, bathrooms, doors and jambs.

I would shoot 2 apartments in flat then 2
apartments in enamel.

Our best "hack day" was 8 units. It was a section 8 HUD. So I can say we were hacking it.

We would clean up the pumps then go back and pull masking cut in the flat where it was over sprayed in enamel.

The only thing I masked was door knobs. 
I used a lot of cardboard shields. You can get real creative with cardboard when all your masking is door knobs.

Gibberish45 getting 3-4 units is great for 1 band. I hope it's worth all your hard work. 
Rob


----------



## sir paintalot

WOW! I can't believe you're spraying walls and not covering the carpet!! That's unreal man. I could NEVER do that and feel good about the job. I mean you are getting PAINT on the carpet! There is NO WAY that you aren't! And what about getting wall paint on the ceiling?? and windows and doors?? Couldn't you at least throw a runner down! Look I am not putting you down man, but Jesus that's just something I couldn't live with even for that low amount of money.

I hope you don't take this the wrong way but what you're doing just blows my mind dude. Unbelievable!


----------



## robladd

sir paintalot said:


> WOW! I can't believe you're spraying walls and not covering the carpet!! That's unreal man. I could NEVER do that and feel good about the job. I mean you are getting PAINT on the carpet! There is NO WAY that you aren't! And what about getting wall paint on the ceiling?? and windows and doors?? Couldn't you at least throw a runner down! Look I am not putting you down man, but Jesus that's just something I couldn't live with even for that low amount of money.
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way but what you're doing just blows my mind dude. Unbelievable!


If you watch the video you can see gibberish45 spray right down to base board without covering the carpet.

I don't see any problem doing this when the carpet is going to be professionally steamed cleaned. 

On the west coast a lot of apartments ceilings are the same paint and finish as on the walls that's the way their built.

This a turn around rental.

We are not talking custom homes here.

We are talking a buck fitty! MOVES YOU IN!!!


----------



## Mike's QP

I will make it a point to make a video on the proper use of a extension/swivel for production painting I will do it this month


----------



## RPS

I dont use an extension unless it's it a ceiling I can't reach. If Im not going to backroll I will spray in both directions.


----------



## RH

sir paintalot said:


> WOW! I can't believe you're spraying walls and not covering the carpet!! That's unreal man. I could NEVER do that and feel good about the job. I mean you are getting PAINT on the carpet! There is NO WAY that you aren't! And what about getting wall paint on the ceiling?? and windows and doors?? Couldn't you at least throw a runner down! Look I am not putting you down man, but Jesus that's just something I couldn't live with even for that low amount of money.
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way but what you're doing just blows my mind dude. Unbelievable!


I'm not spraying the carpet. Sure there is some spray dust from the gun hitting it but it gets cleaned and the cheap brown carpet hides it well. As I said before if it was navy blue berber I'd be covering it and shielding (and charging a lot more) but it's not and this works.

I currently paint all apartment turns for 3 complexes. Since I starting working for myself I have been on 6 different ones and when I worked for another local apartment painter I painted at at least 7 others in the area. 
I also know about a dozen other guys who pretty much exclusively paint apartments cause most can't use a brush.

They're all done this way.


----------



## sir paintalot

Mike's QP said:


> I will make it a point to make a video on the proper use of a extension/swivel for production painting I will do it this month


Jesus, you should say I'll make a video of the way "I do it", not "the proper way". Who the hell do you think you are anyways? I can't believe some of the pompous attitudes some of you guys have on here. A little less ego and a little more humility might help. And if you don't like this post maybe you can tell me the "proper way" to post. Just ridiculous!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

How about cardboard shields on a pole, held on by one of the adjustable angled cardboard holders? 

Using an extension, you could hold the shield in place and spray all the way top-to-bottom. It'd probably go faster with the spraying, then you'd lose that time in switching out shields.

When using cardboard shields, switch them out sooner than later so the paint actually dries, then you can reuse them.


----------



## RH

I would love to see a proper vid with a swivel. The ones I have seen where the guys spray top to bottom with an extension looks like the paint is heavier in the middle because they stand still and move the gun up and down. Meaning it's closer to the wall in the middle and farther away on top and bottom. I assume a swivel keeps the gun more level with the wall?


----------



## Mike's QP

sir paintalot said:


> Jesus, you should say I'll make a video of the way "I do it", not "the proper way". Who the hell do you think you are anyways? I can't believe some of the pompous attitudes some of you guys have on here. A little less ego and a little more humility might help. And if you don't like this post maybe you can tell me the "proper way" to post. Just ridiculous!


 ok..... I'll make a video to show the way I do it. Do your feelings feel better now?

Anyways, about the different way to do this without covering the carpet. I think you are doing fine, I might use a lill 211 or a 312 for that part then switch tips and do the walls. I want to make the video because like ole says his paint brush is a piece of his hand my wand and swivel are an extension of my arm.


----------



## Mike's QP

Gibberish45 said:


> I would love to see a proper vid with a swivel. The ones I have seen where the guys spray top to bottom with an extension looks like the paint is heavier in the middle because they stand still and move the gun up and down. Meaning it's closer to the wall in the middle and farther away on top and bottom. I assume a swivel keeps the gun more level with the wall?


 You need to move your arm closer to the wall at the top and bottom to keep the tip at the same distance to the substrate.


----------



## sir paintalot

Mike's QP said:


> ok..... I'll make a video to show the way I do it. Do your feelings feel better now?
> 
> Anyways, about the different way to do this without covering the carpet. I think you are doing fine, I might use a lill 211 or a 312 for that part then switch tips and do the walls. I want to make the video because like ole says his paint brush is a piece of his hand my wand and swivel are an extension of my arm.


It's not about my feelings, it's about your attitude. You are obviously full of yourself. The only reason you would post a video is not to help others but as a testament to your own greatness. I have been in business since 1984 and bought my first sprayer in 1986 yet I would NEVER try to tell anyone the PROPER way of doing anything. There are as many different ways to get the job done as there are painters. Painting is not bridge engineering, anyone with half a brain can figure out the techniques rather quickly, it's more about the attitude of the people involved, their willingness to to a good job, take the time to do it right , not cut corners and respect their employers. I don't care if you spray horizontally or vertically but spray painting in a room with carpeting and not making any attempt to mask it is full on bush league and totally disrespectful of the trade, the customer and the future tenants.


----------



## Bender

> I would NEVER try to tell anyone the PROPER way of doing anything.


:blink:


----------



## RH

Paintalot you seem very passionate about our trade. I admire that. I'm not going to argue with you but I give my clients what they expect and want. I disagree that it screws the tenants as well because it gets cleaned. 

I live in an apartment as well and it was done the same way. Obviously you don't do low end work like this. Did you see the thread about cardboard patches?


----------



## sir paintalot

Bender said:


> :blink:


As far as techniques go as stated.


----------



## sir paintalot

Gibberish45 said:


> Paintalot you seem very passionate about our trade. I admire that. I'm not going to argue with you but I give my clients what they expect and want. I disagree that it screws the tenants as well because it gets cleaned.
> 
> I live in an apartment as well and it was done the same way. Obviously you don't do low end work like this. Did you see the thread about cardboard patches?


Actually when I first started in the early 80's I had a large low income townhouse site where I did all the painting. I got 300 bucks per unit, 3 bedrooms, 3 levels. I brush and rolled them, I never even considered spraying. I could get them done in 6 hours. One thing that I used was a brush extension on a pole for cutting the tops and an 18" roller for the walls. Anyways I guess it's really none of my business what you do or how you paint as long as the employer is happy that's all that matters. 

The problem is when you are doing lowend jobs you get into bad habits that make going to the next level difficult. Also lowend jobs lead to more lowend jobs so you just get caught in that cycle you know? At some point for me anyways I got sick of those types of jobs and those types of people. I made the jump to more high end residential, renovation interior work and haven't looked back.
Anyways good luck to you I know it's not easy to make a buck out there these days....


----------



## RH

6 hours is way too long for these. I don't have a problem turning it off and on. I do plenty of residential repaints. I have done one or two rooms in big mansions but for the most part it's average homes. I don't spray there and wouldn't dream of not protecting the carpet. 

I continue to paint apartments because the work is steady. I know I'll have $4-$6k worth of work monthly and I don't have to spend a penny in marketing to get it. 

I totally agree about the bad habits thing though. I do stuff in these apartments that would never fly anywhere else. Just have to remember where you are and give the appropriate level of service.


----------



## Mike's QP

sir paintalot said:


> It's not about my feelings, it's about your attitude. You are obviously full of yourself. The only reason you would post a video is not to help others but as a testament to your own greatness. I have been in business since 1984 and bought my first sprayer in 1986 yet I would NEVER try to tell anyone the PROPER way of doing anything. There are as many different ways to get the job done as there are painters. Painting is not bridge engineering, anyone with half a brain can figure out the techniques rather quickly, it's more about the attitude of the people involved, their willingness to to a good job, take the time to do it right , not cut corners and respect their employers. I don't care if you spray horizontally or vertically but spray painting in a room with carpeting and not making any attempt to mask it is full on bush league and totally disrespectful of the trade, the customer and the future tenants.


You can interpret my post anyway you like there are people in the world that haven't been painting since the 80's and haven't seen some different methods used. For those people they might appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Richards

Gibberish45 said:


> Did you see the thread about cardboard patches?


oooohhhhhhhh no you dont'.

Don't be draggin' my threads in here.

What, now anytime someone calls someone else a hack around here, they're gonna defend themselves by pointing at me?


Seriously?


Thanks! 


I'll do my best to live up to it.


BTW
remember what to do if you need me....


----------



## NEPS.US

Gibberish45 said:


> Thanks for the vid Josey but I still don't see how that would work in my situation. I'm not going to take the time to mask 1,000 l ft of carpet every apartment.


http://www.installerstore.com/Carpet-Protection-Rolls-of-Carpet-Film-36-x-200.html

Use carpet protection, roll up onto base and drop the middle of the rooms to the carpet protection.


----------



## straight_lines

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.installerstore.com/Carpet-Protection-Rolls-of-Carpet-Film-36-x-200.html
> 
> Use carpet protection, roll up onto base and drop the middle of the rooms to the carpet protection.


That will work, however I did apartment maintenance turn overs for about 5 years, and we did all wall repairs, painting, and carpet cleaning. Unless you really goof up and spray directly on the carpet the steam cleaner using the proper chemicals can get over spray out in one single pass. Counter tops, fridge, mirrors, lights, and vinyl flooring were the only things we bothered to mask. 

There was one complex we serviced that had darker walls, and we would use heavy felt tar paper to protect the almost white carpet. 

Also I agree with others about using an extension, and swivel. Not using on is like rolling with a 9 frame and not using a pole. You are killing yourself without realizing it.


----------



## jack pauhl

johnpaint said:


> See this in not very good either, all the joints in the middle will be covered ok , but the the panel joints at the top and bottom will have holidays in them.


I'm with you on that. For me, the gun stays straight on the subject. Parallel to the part being sprayed. Even when shooting regular doors the gun goes to the floor with me. As far as the wand goes... i'm only a fan using them on ceilings.


----------



## Bender

Yep.
On interiors a wand does fine. Except for bathrooms, closets, pantrys, laundry rooms, and kitchens. But other then that, they work great


----------



## johnpaint

As far as getting cheap interior paint off carpet, it usually comes off like a charm. all this coming down on the guy for getting a little misted over spray on the carpet is too much, when they pay so little to get these units painted anyway. the painter just does not have the time if he is going to make a living doing these.you just have to learn how to cover the bases and let the cleaners do the rest. a little mist will come up fine after a little water is on it.


----------



## downingptg

johnpaint said:


> As far as getting cheap interior paint off carpet, it usually comes off like a charm. all this coming down on the guy for getting a little misted over spray on the carpet is too much, when they pay so little to get these units painted anyway. the painter just does not have the time if he is going to make a living doing these.you just have to learn how to cover the bases and let the cleaners do the rest. a little mist will come up fine after a little water is on it.


I've done apt. make ready's in the past and this is spot on.


----------



## RH

Thanks to all those with experience painting these types of units for chiming in. 

On a side note I just bid on a new complex with much nicer, darker carpet and wood floors. I'm gonna have to mask and drop every inch of floor. The quote was double what my other 3 pay and the super said I was right in line with the other bid. If I get it I'll post another vid so we can discuss spray technique instead of the carpet


----------



## jack pauhl

Gibberish45 said:


> Thanks to all those with experience painting these types of units for chiming in.
> 
> On a side note I just bid on a new complex with much nicer, darker carpet and wood floors. I'm gonna have to mask and drop every inch of floor. The quote was double what my other 3 pay and the super said I was right in line with the other bid. If I get it I'll post another vid so we can discuss spray technique instead of the carpet


Red rosin 36"


----------



## JoseyWales

jack pauhl said:


> Red rosin 36"


I was looking for red rosen paper last month and couldn't find any...I've never used the stuff before and decided to try it out and the people at Home Depot [whole crew} had no idea what I was talking about..I also tried a few other stores and came up empty...I'm in Canada btw..


----------



## One Coat Coverage

SW used to carry it, but they didn't have it the last time I tried. They had some pretty thick brown paper though. That will work for you.


----------



## DeanV

I use white paper for floors because I know of some painters who had the red paper stain floors when it got wet.


----------



## straight_lines

Why I suggested tar paper. If you could find a paper similar to the heavy felt paper then I would use it instead.


----------



## Bender

Anyone try drop cloths?
I think they are reusable!


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> Anyone try drop cloths?
> I think they are reusable!


:thumbup: I think what they are suggesting would eliminate the need to tape thereby being faster than masking and dropping. Drops will fly up from the sprayer blowback. 

That would get pricey though and being a OMS that gets slow in the winter I can't always spend money to save time. (though I do trash roller covers)


----------



## johnpaint

Bender said:


> Anyone try drop cloths?
> I think they are reusable!


 There u go thinking out of the box again.


----------



## Mike's QP

Bender said:


> Yep.
> On interiors a wand does fine. Except for bathrooms, closets, pantrys, laundry rooms, and kitchens. But other then that, they work great


 On NC I never take it off, if anything I hook more together!


----------



## mira1

thanks


----------

